# Profibus Verteiler



## Farinin (2 August 2007)

Hallo, sagt mal ist einem bekannt, ob es eine Art Profibusschwitch gibt, denn ich habe es satt, ständig die Leitungsführung zu ändern. 
Schön wäre ein Verteilerblock mit M12 Stecker oder ähnlich!
Plug and Play halt !


----------



## centipede (2 August 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht so etwas:
http://www.brandt-data.de/profibus/profihub/profihub_b5.html

Gruß Centi


----------



## Gecht (2 August 2007)

Was ist mit "normalen" Reapetern?
Da hast Du auch 2 Stichleitungen.
Weiss jetzt zwar keinen, aber die gibts bestimmt auch fürs Feld mit IP65 und M12.


----------



## Maxl (3 August 2007)

Murrelektronik hat auch sowas im Programm.
Läuft unter dem Dach des Cube67-Systems.

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/service/download/index.php?action=view&cat=632
Cube67 Profibus Repeater DP | DE | EN
(56960)
http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/se...25&PHPSESSID=2cf29f3184af184fde26875fd8ba34d4
Falls der direkte Link nicht funktioniert.
Bitte unter www.murrelektronik.de suchen
Support --> handbücher --> Feld aktiv --> Cube67 --> Cube67 Profibus Repeater DP | DE | EN (56960)


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Farinin (3 August 2007)

Hallo, ja die Richtung stimmt. Leider bekomme ich den "Murrel-Link" nicht auf.
Ich suche letztlich ein passives Bauteil, welches...
... z.B. 8 Anschlüsse für DP hat
... erkennt ob ein Stecker angeschlossen ist und dann den Bus entsprechend "umleitet"


----------



## Farinin (3 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade nochmal die Einstellung in Step 7 kontrolliert, und ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schnittstelle als MPI läuft.

Daher stelle ich mir gerade die Frage wie überhaupt die Topologie von der MPI Verdrahtung aussieht.
Linie oder Parallel????


----------



## centipede (3 August 2007)

Die Topo von Profibus und MPI unterscheiden sich nicht.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei MPI schon nach 50m ein Repeater gesetzt werden muss.

Gruß Centi


----------

